
QtNotepad: Super lightweight and super simple notepad application - TsukiZombina
https://github.com/rattle99/QtNotepad
======
d--b
Genuine question: how do these posts make it to the front page?

I mean no offense for the poster, but this application doesn't do anything,
the code is like 200 locs. It's basically a toy project from someone trying to
learn a framework that's not particularly innovative.

~~~
simonh
I think projects like this are great examples to learn from, especially when
executed to a high standard.

Somewhere between partial examples of a bit of a project, and a full blown
'proper' application that would be too big to use as an example, there is a
sweet spot for project like this. I think that's why they occasionally bubble
up. Certainly if there was such a thing as a single 'best' sample project for
any language I was interested in, I'd like to have a look at it.

------
savolai
When using qt as dll's, apps typically become several tens of mbs in size in
my experience. I'm on Windows though. Is windeployqt extremely suboptimal if
this is just 50kb standalone?

~~~
rootlocus
From what I remember you need a commercial license to link QT statically so
it's unavoidable. I'm guessing linux reuses the shared library, but apps on
windows usually ship all DLLs alongside the binary.

~~~
beojan
> apps on windows usually ship all DLLs alongside the binary

Can someone tell me _why_ this is the case? Beyond simply not having a package
manager to do dependency resolution. You lose most of the benefits of shared
libraries if you do this.

This is probably why dynamic linking appears to be decidedly a second-class
citizen with Rust and co.

~~~
setr
Afaik, they ship installers usually, not simply a dll binary for their local
use; if its installed systemwide, no installation occurs, and if not, its
installed system-wide. But the system’s copy is used generally, in either
case.

------
skrebbel
I don't follow. What can this do that notepad.exe can't?

~~~
ddtaylor
It's a Qt app which can run on virtually any platform.

~~~
andai
Fwiw, Notepad runs great under wine :) But why would I use notepad when
Sublime is so much prettier? MSPAINT, on the other hand...

~~~
philliphaydon
If I take notes. Or open up a file to check something. Or do anything that
isn’t programming. I only ever open in Notepad it Notepad2. I would never open
into a full editor like notepad++ or sublime etc.

